# ViaPass from 1st April over 3.5t - Belgium



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Driving back through Belgium and noticed signs about ViaPass from 1st April.

http://www.viapass.be/en/about-viapass/viapass-for-hgvs/

Doesn't look like any motorhome exemptions.

€135 deposit for the box and about 12c per km.

Kev


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Interesting reading Kev. I did find this tucked away in the FAQ's which hopefully means we are exempt???

_Which vehicles are exempted from kilometer charge?
The law explicitly specifies a number of categories that are exempt from kilometer charges. These are vehicles that are used exclusively by the military, firefighters, police and medical services. Also tractors for for agriculture, forestry and fish farming which drive seldomly on the public road are exempted. Some other specific categories are exempt as well like passenger vehicles (cars, buses, *campers* ...). In the case of combined vehicles, the toll only applies if the maximum authorized mass of the tractor intended for freight, is over 3.5 tonnes._


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> Driving back through Belgium and noticed signs about ViaPass from 1st April.
> 
> http://www.viapass.be/en/about-viapass/viapass-for-hgvs/
> 
> ...


Kev

Thanks .............. but SH*T

That adds another €72 for my 2,000 mile round-trip for my UK MOT

Geoff


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

As has been said already - "campers" (i.e. motorhomes) are exempt.

Unless you drive a vehicle that exceeds 3.5t and it is designed to primarily carry freight then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Well spotted, I'm using the phone and Jackie is dodging potholes so I didn't spot that, looks ok then.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

philoaks said:


> Interesting reading Kev. I did find this tucked away in the FAQ's which hopefully means we are exempt???
> 
> _Which vehicles are exempted from kilometer charge?
> The law explicitly specifies a number of categories that are exempt from kilometer charges. These are vehicles that are used exclusively by the military, firefighters, police and medical services. Also tractors for for agriculture, forestry and fish farming which drive seldomly on the public road are exempted. Some other specific categories are exempt as well like passenger vehicles (cars, buses, *campers* ...). In the case of combined vehicles, the toll only applies if the maximum authorized mass of the tractor intended for freight, is over 3.5 tonnes._


Phil

Thanks. Even after you posted I had difficulty finding FAQs, which are tucked away in 'Contact', which is a bit unusual.

It is not very specific and why the hell are those exemptions not listed on the main page descibing the other exemptions?

It also does not say whether the exemptions for 'campers' has to be applied for or is a general exemption.

Not impressed with their Communication Skills.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

siggie said:


> As has been said already - "campers" (i.e. motorhomes) are exempt.
> 
> Unless you drive a vehicle that exceeds 3.5t and it is designed to primarily carry freight then you have nothing to worry about.


Siggie

When Phil posted I was still doing some mileage and charges calculations and then typing my reply so I posted before going back to the thread.

As I said in my post replying to Phil their info is less than helpful.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

However
copied from the link
The owners of a vehicle of over 3.5 tons that falls into one of the exemption categories, must submit an application to the region where their vehicle is registered. To make such a request it is necessary to fill out a form and add a picture with front view and with side view of the vehicle. To do so you should go to the website of your region:

Where does it say Campers are exempt?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Grath said:


> However
> copied from the link
> The owners of a vehicle of over 3.5 tons that falls into one of the exemption categories, must submit an application to the region where their vehicle is registered. To make such a request it is necessary to fill out a form and add a picture with front view and with side view of the vehicle. To do so you should go to the website of your region:
> 
> Where does it say Campers are exempt?


*Here:*

*Which vehicles are exempted from kilometer charge?* The law explicitly specifies a number of categories that are exempt from kilometer charges. These are vehicles that are used exclusively by the military, firefighters, police and medical services. Also tractors for for agriculture, forestry and fish farming which drive seldomly on the public road are exempted. Some other specific categories are exempt as well like passenger vehicles (cars, buses, CAMPERS...). In the case of combined vehicles, the toll only applies if the maximum authorized mass of the tractor intended for freight, is over 3.5 tonnes.

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> However
> copied from the link
> The owners of a vehicle of over 3.5 tons that falls into one of the exemption categories, must submit an application to the region where their vehicle is registered. To make such a request it is necessary to fill out a form and add a picture with front view and with side view of the vehicle. To do so you should go to the website of your region:
> 
> Where does it say Campers are exempt?


See my post number 6 above.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Found it 


Which vehicles are exempted from kilometer charge?
The law explicitly specifies a number of categories that are exempt from kilometer charges. These are vehicles that are used exclusively by the military, firefighters, police and medical services. Also tractors for for agriculture, forestry and fish farming which drive seldomly on the public road are exempted. Some other specific categories are exempt as well like passenger vehicles (cars, buses, campers ...). In the case of combined vehicles, the toll only applies if the maximum authorized mass of the tractor intended for freight, is over 3.5 tonnes.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Grath said:


> Where does it say Campers are exempt?


This is where I copied the quote from http://www.viapass.be/en/faq (last question in the list and press the "more" button).

Reading through the article it looks like it will only be a matter of time before they bring in a vignette type system to cover cars, and presumably motorhomes :frown2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very ambiguous, but it looks like the exemption needs to be applied for


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've e-mailed them for clarification 


tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> I've e-mailed them for clarification
> 
> tony


Tony

Thanks for that - I was going to do so, so you have saved me a job., but I have been busy advising my bank of a phishing e-mail. They do seem to take them seriously.

If the Belgium government is exempting 'campers' because they are 'passenger vehicles' I doubt whether they require an application for exemption, for all, or any passenger vehicles, because then all cars would have to apply - nightmare.

However, it does beg the question as how the system knows, because AFAIK these 'box' systems do not use cameras, but only box-reading and number-plate recognition systems. If they rely on a database of VIN numbers our vehicles could be designated by e.g. FIAT as 'vans', because I doubt whether their system is inked to DVLA and even if so my 'Vehicle Category' entry is blank, so neither M1 nor N1.

Let's see what answer you get, but thanks again for asking.

Geoff


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> If the Belgium government is exempting 'campers' because they are 'passenger vehicles' I doubt whether they require an application for exemption, for all, or any passenger vehicles, because then all cars would have to apply - nightmare.


Only those cars over 3.5t :wink2:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

It's for trucks not Private HGV motorhomes

To register and receive a box you need to provide a VAT number etc

There's lots of info available - just google

https://www.dkv-euroservice.com/gb/services/toll/toll-services-by-country/more-countries/belgien/

I'm surprised it's taken this long as Belgium's roads have been hammered to death for years by heavy trucks making their way from the channel ports into Germany and spending nothing in Belgium

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Michndan (Nov 27, 2015)

But trucks have always had to pay a toll in the form of a eurovignette to enter or transit Belgium so never been free. This covers various countries so they have had income, they are now just doing it alone to get more. I agree they have just the worst roads.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Michndan said:


> But trucks have always had to pay a toll in the form of a eurovignette to enter or transit Belgium so never been free. This covers various countries so they have had income, they are now just doing it alone to get more. I agree they have just the worst roads.


Always??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

It appears that this is the first 'EETS' system for collecting road tolls, which will eventually be common throughout the EU. To do that however I would have thought the classifications and exemptions need to be harmonised. What happens if Belgium exempts >3.5t MH and Austria for example doesn't?

Malcolm


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope this will not be the thin end of the wedge, and lets hope the French don't follow!
I did have reservations about going back up above 3500kg, but we are enjoying the extra comfort>
Getting back to thread, the small print does state that exempted vehicles need to apply for the exemption, but lets see what reply Tony gets to his email, before we panic!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As if anyone needed an excuse to avoid Belgium anyway. Just saying.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> It appears that this is the first 'EETS' system for collecting road tolls, which will eventually be common throughout the EU. To do that however I would have thought the classifications and exemptions need to be harmonised. What happens if Belgium exempts >3.5t MH and Austria for example doesn't?
> 
> Malcolm


Malcolm

I was hoping the same but on a brief reading of the info in Dave's DKV link it appears that the EETS scheme only relates to the method of collection of the tolls but that each country will still set its own toll rates, and I assume exemptions.

I suppose eventually that if all countries join the scheme then one box will cover every country, but it seems to be satellite-based rather than gantry-sensor based, so countries that have recently invested in the latter may be reluctant to change and they may be tied into term contracts with scheme operators for some time. I think it could take a long time - some of the directives setting up the scheme go back to 2004, so it has been slow moving to get to the first country's membership.

We already have a patchwork of different regulations about whether charges are per kilometre or day(Switzerland), whether for all roads or only some and now for type of vehicle(Belgium). If all countries charge and each with a separate box, it will be a nightmare to plan a trip touring Europe and buying the boxes, some of whch can be pre-ordered others need one to find a sales outlet in the country, or sometimes just before the border. Already there are some schemes which require pre-payment and others which allow payment after use, then there are the different ways one has to claim back a 'deposit' for the box.

'Freedom of Movement' - don't make me laugh!:surprise:

It would be good if we could use the Belgium exemption to pressurise other countries into exempting MHs, at least up to a certain weight over 3.5t even if not right up to 7t.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I would agree that its just for trucks and as mentioned 'campers' over 3.5t are exempt.


I can see no mechanism on their website for registering foreign 3.5t + campers for the exemption, only agricultural and military vehicles.


I saw that the registration period started from 1 Oct 2015, if motorhomes needed to apply i'm thinking that elements of the motorhome press etc would have picked up on it by now.


No doubt we'll find out when we return via Belgium end of June. :smile:


In the mean time, be interesting to see what reply Gemmy gets.


Pete


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> ........ but it seems to be satellite-based rather than gantry-sensor based, so countries that have recently invested in the latter may be reluctant to change and they may be tied into term contracts with scheme operators for some time. I think it could take a long time - some of the directives setting up the scheme go back to 2004, so it has been slow moving to get to the first country's membership.
> 
> Geoff


There were several new looking gantries on the motorway up from Luxembourg which I first thought were speed cameras but after seeing the signs presumed they carried the toll transponders. However I didn't clock any on the motorways further west so I'm not so sure now.

Kev


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Interesting thread - thanks for posting.

I have added my post so I get the update.

Just waiting on Gemmy and his reply now :bounce:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

My view in reading this is that it applies to 'heavy goods vehicles' and that the exemptions are for particular heavy goods vehicles.
The new regulation does not apply to cars, buses and campers and therefore they do not need an exemption.
Ian


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Update:


No news :serious:


tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not very forthcoming, are they:frown2:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I wouldn't worry - it doesn't apply to MoHos anyway.

Of course - if you WANT to worry - please go ahead (and avoid Belgium - probably not a bad idea at the best of times - I lived there for 6-7 years so I know...)

BTW - This is the new caring me!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> I wouldn't worry - it doesn't apply to MoHos anyway.
> 
> Of course - if you WANT to worry - please go ahead (and avoid Belgium - probably not a bad idea at the best of times - I lived there for 6-7 years so I know...)
> 
> ...


I liked you better when you were a grumpy [email protected]!


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmm.......... booked to go to Germany in June, so will be crossing through Belgium. Very interested to see what information Gemmy receives (when they eventually decide to reply to him).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Robell said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.......... booked to go to Germany in June, so will be crossing through Belgium. Very interested to see what information Gemmy receives (when they eventually decide to reply to him).


Think they are ignoring an ignorant campervan yob :surprise::frown2:

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wrote too soon:

Dear Mr............,



If the vehicle is registrated as camper/motorhome/mobilhome, it does notfall under the kilometre charge and will not have to request an exemption. Ifthe vehicle is registrated as a truck and has a GVW of more than 3.5 ton, itwill have to be equipped with an active On Board Unit as of April 1st whendriving on the Belgian roads.



Kind regards,



The Viapass team.


todays reply 0


tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My V5 says

Body Type: Motor Caravan
Taxation Class: Private HGV

My MH is over 3500kg

So what does that make me in terms of this ruling?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Gemmy.

Good news.

Now we have some leverage to lobby other countries for similar exemptions and also using the argument that operating different regimes leads to legal confusion which is bad law.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> My V5 says
> 
> Body Type: Motor Caravan
> Taxation Class: Private HGV
> ...


Your motor Caravan is a camper/motorhome/mobilhome so it does not fall under the kilometre charge and will not have to request an exemption.

The taxation class has absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

rayc said:


> Your motor Caravan is a camper/motorhome/mobilhome so it does not fall under the kilometre charge and will not have to request an exemption.
> 
> The taxation class has absolutely nothing to do with it.


Tidy :grin2:

We are passing through Belgium and stopping 1 night on the way out in the summer and again on the way back.

I had to work hard to get through Austria last summer without getting an electronic box (it can be done S to N if coming from the Stelvio Pass and heading via Innsbruck); and have now sussed out the Czech one I'm going to have to get this summer...only the Polish one to go :frown2:

Bloody dash board will look like a cheap electronics shop if I'm not careful :smile2:

As much as the Swiss system seems bureaucratic at least you don't have to pay deposits and then claim payments back.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GEMMY said:


> Wrote too soon:
> 
> Dear Mr............,
> 
> ...


Gemmy

Could you share the address of where you got this info from? Just in case their website isn't explicit regarding us (larger) motorhomes?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

GMJ said:


> Gemmy
> 
> Could you share the address of where you got this info from? Just in case their website isn't explicit regarding us (larger) motorhomes?
> 
> ...


Contact VIAPASS <[email protected]>

tony


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

As I said...

Ooooops - sorry...

The new, caring, me says - are you all OK now boys?

No need to worry - unless you want to worry of course - then you can...

Cheers (sniff)

Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

We are passing through Belgium tomorrow, it will be interesting if there is a reduction in motorway HGV traffic and more on the A and B roads

Ian


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

It does not come in till 1/04/16.


----------

